# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Nov 11th



## Eric (Nov 7, 2018)

*




*



*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA 
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Nov 11th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*



*


*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 7, 2018)

might make it this time


----------



## Eric (Nov 9, 2018)

The weather will be awesome...  as always.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 11, 2018)

I planed on going but my truck had other plans for me, on my way home last night front brake pads wore out so i'll be doing brakes instead of riding.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 11, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> I planed on going but my truck had other plans for me, on my way home last night front brake pads wore out so i'll be doing brakes instead of riding.



That’s sucks


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 11, 2018)

Good times today!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 11, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> Good times today!



Indeed!
Thanks for takin' the trip.















Great to see this100 year old original Harley Davidson on the 100th anniversary of Veterans' Day.
Worthy of all the attention and jaw dropping stares; thank you Marty.


----------



## Eric (Nov 11, 2018)

Great pics,  thanks for sharing.  And thanks to everyone for coming out today.


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2018)

Another fun ride in the OC, thankful for where we live and thought of all that has been lost this week (  lives and property ) We greatly appreciate our police and firemen,  Cali-Stong!, didn’t take many pic’s but a wind gust ( same as driving those fires ) took out a few bikes,  can’t worry too much about the bikes when you think about what other people are losing !


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 12, 2018)

Great pics and that HD, Marty! Outstanding! I love/hate seeing these pics, miss you guys and those rides! Ride on!


----------



## Jimmy V (Nov 12, 2018)

Yes, great pics!  Great riding with you guys on Sunday, and on the other rides we did last week (coaster and the mid-week ride). 
I made it home today and it's in the mid-30's....  great!  I'm glad for the time and the friendships and I'll see you all in a few months 
(I hope).


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 13, 2018)

See ya in the spring jimmy!


----------

